# Surf Rod Build



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's a surf rod I recently did for a friend. Rubberized tape rear grip, trimmed Fuji seat, simple inlaid eva foregrip, and Alps XN guides. I water marbled the exposed part of the bottom section. A lot of firsts for me in this one, including painting the blank (which started out yellow).


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking good....what blank...haven't seen a lot of butt ferrules in a while


----------

